# Potential Boarders...



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I've done that before.. it's when I am replying to several ads and forget which one is which... I feel like this post is deja vu though  Weird..

But just bear with the silly people, like me, and make sure you have contracts!!!!!


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

I hope that's really the case! I agreed to show them the property at least


----------



## stephshark (Jun 19, 2012)

One thing you could do is have every potential boarder fill out an application- and ask them to list references at places they've kept horses previously. This is a valuable tool for hiring an employee and can be for you too; if information is spotty or confusing, or the reference can't vouch for them, then you can weed out the problems and save a lot of headaches


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

Good idea!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

Well I have 5 people scheduled to come look at the property on the 1st, it's really run down right now, but it'll be acceptable by then. I plan on upgrading thru out the rest of the year. 
There's one, she has three horses, I charge $100/horse, you bring feed and clean, I'll provide other basic care. But she's out of a job so offered $250 and work around the horsey/barn area. So I told her to come look at the place. Good idea or no?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'd be leery about people having no source of income boarding. Just make sure you have a contract


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I'd be leery about people having no source of income boarding. Just make sure you have a contract


^^^
I would wonder about why she's leaving her last barn. Working off part board also often creates problems so if you do it, assign specific chores and times for them to be done with some sort of "fee" if they're not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Agreed.. also make sure you set a standard. One person's 'clean' stall is another's smelly mess.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Sky, that sounds like me  If my mom goes in to clean one of my stalls ... I have to go in after her, and sift through all the shavings she didn't, get the hidden pee spots out, LEVEL IT ... I just thank her for the help, and ask her to fill the easy water buckets instead 

I agree with getting a contract for sure. If something pops up, the court wants it all in writing. I would get a whiteboard, and write on it a list of things to do for that day. Treat this lady like an employee, because in all reality, she is. 

Were you planning to hire instructors and give lessons? Lesson horses? Arenas? Just curious


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

DancingArabian said:


> ^^^
> I would wonder about why she's leaving her last barn. Working off part board also often creates problems so if you do it, assign specific chores and times for them to be done with some sort of "fee" if they're not.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Apparently they're keeping all three of their horses in a friend's backyard for $100/mo for all three.


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Agreed.. also make sure you set a standard. One person's 'clean' stall is another's smelly mess.



I never thought about that, I always thought clean was clean but I understand now LOL Some of my co-boarders wouldn't clean their stall ever and it stunk up the barn, therefore hardly anyone would ever board there.


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

And as for a contract, wouldn't even have a horse set foot on my property without one 

As for lessons, I do not. I don't want anything to get big, but just horse friendly. I would like to finish the covering over the stalls, misters, finish paddock, arena and round pen.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I've not hd that spacific problem, but I've had a boarding barn e-mail me with exactly what as on their web site, and no answers to ANY of the questions that I asked. The end of the e-mail said "if you have any more questions feel free to ask."

*head desk*


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

LOL! That's why barns need to be personal


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Some people aren't so good at reading and retaining information, so if they come out and you explain the thing to them, show them your facilities, they'll likely be fine. If you meet them you can get a feel for them and if they are the sort you want around your property. 

With the one working off part of the board, I'd do something like charge the full $100 for two of the horses, and then in third contract have a provision where up to $50 can be worked off through a negotiated work agreement, and write that up separately. If she doesn't fulfil the work agreement then she pays the full amount by default. If you're worried about the reliability of an unemployed person, keep the board always in advance or something, and have a provision if they are late by a small amount of days you can seize the horses.

I'd also be explicit about the amount of care you expect from an owner. Your idea of regular care and cleaning might be very different to theirs. 

Good luck!


----------

